# Is there really a "manual mode" for the radio/iPod docks in MKVs?



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

I tried searching after seeing a few references to this in the sticky.
Is there "manual mode" for the basic MKV head unit (no AUX/SAT/NAV/6CD) and the OEM iPod dock? Someone said they took their car to the dealer for a problem and got their car back where the OEM iPod dock would pass audio, but none of the radio controls worked, iPod needed to be controlled itself. 
Anyone know how to activate this? If such a thing exists, a female->male iPod cable is all I would need to get exactly what I want out of my radio setup. Thanks!


----------

